# What helps oily skin?



## so_siqqq (Oct 5, 2005)

I've been using Aveeno's Positively Radiant. It's a light oil free lotion but my skin still gets oily. Does anyone know a  product/lotion that helps restrain oils and help keep the face matte for most of the day?


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 5, 2005)

It doesn't work for that LONG for me, but MAC's Oil Control Lotion has definitely slowed the production of oil in my skin, so over time it's worked wonders. I occasionally have to use some blot powder throughout the day, but my skin is way better than it used to be.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 6, 2005)

I use Philosophy's The Present. Its a "clear powder" that sops up oil and does keep it at bay. I use it after I use a deep cleaning astringent and then of course set with translucent powder and am shine free for hours! HTH!


----------



## xquisitevietma (Oct 6, 2005)

There's the Body Shop moisturizer that is suppose to give a matte feeling afterwards, i believe it's the seaweed moisturizer. They can give you a little sample of it. or there's the cheaper version that should give the same effect, Biore's shine control moisturizer.


----------



## user3 (Oct 7, 2005)

Have you tried a light coat of Milk of Magnesia before you makeup? You can also use it as a mask.
I haver super oily skin! This really helps to slow down the oil during the day.
I find if I do a mask of MoM before I take a shower that also helps.

As for a moisturizer I use Pond's Dramatic results skin brightening one.  It doesn't help control the oil but it doesn't make me greasy or break me out. It also does not make me more oily.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 7, 2005)

I used the Aveeno stuff too and it made my skin so greasy. My favorite combo is a little Origins Matte Scientist under my oil free moisturizer. I use Oil of Olay-oil free. But the Origins stuff works wonders. You put it on and it lasts all day no matter what you're doing! I've used it when I've gone to clubs or if I've been outdoors all day and no shine or grease feeling at all. I highly recommend it!!! Good luck!!


----------



## so_siqqq (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_I used the Aveeno stuff too and it made my skin so greasy. My favorite combo is a little Origins Matte Scientist under my oil free moisturizer. I use Oil of Olay-oil free. But the Origins stuff works wonders. You put it on and it lasts all day no matter what you're doing! I've used it when I've gone to clubs or if I've been outdoors all day and no shine or grease feeling at all. I highly recommend it!!! Good luck!!_

 
The Origins Matte Scientist seems like a try. I'll most def. go to the mall tomorrow and try it out.


----------



## xquisitevietma (Oct 10, 2005)

i just bought the Neutrogena rapid clear oil control foaming cleanser and i think it really works. my skin was always really oily even like 20 minutes after putting foundation on. now it isn't throughout the day. but it kinda overdries the skin a little but i like it.


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 11, 2005)

clinique 3 step is a god for this problem- use number 3 or 4 i think it is, and your'll be all sweet!


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 16, 2005)

i also have neutrogena rapid clear oil control foaming cleanser.  and i totally agree.  it does help my skin stay oil-free, but it does dry out my skin a little.  especially my cheeks.


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 17, 2005)

I am prone to oily skin when I use moisturiser with sunscreen and just posted in another thread that Jurlique lavender (or rose available as well) silk dust, a slightly scented white loose powder, really helps mattify the face. It's not very travel-friendly, but it's fantastic. I tried it out when my face was a damn oil slick and it kept the oil away for the rest of the day!

Jurlique silk dust, available in lavender or rose. Lavender I think was recommended for naturally oilier skins.


----------



## user2 (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 
_clinique 3 step is a god for this problem- use number 3 or 4 i think it is, and your'll be all sweet!_

 
But be carful if you tend to sensitive skin! My skin is pretty usual and when i use the 3-step-system I take my toner in #2 and it feels very agressive.... and #3 & #4's toner are much more agressive!


----------



## haha_noodlez (Oct 18, 2005)

I have super oily skin too. I've already tried the Origins Matte Scienctist and I have to disagree. I would slap that on after my shower and my face would end up oily after 30 mins or so and I used that religiously until I ran out. I now use MAC's matte cream and in my opinion, works wonders. I apply that to the oiliest part of my face then top it off the the moisture feed/skin. My face will still get shiny but thats usually hours down the line which you can always use some blot powder. Hope that helps you out a little. 

Oh, I heard that H20 moisterizer is great for oily skin but I don't remember which  one only that its' $28.


----------



## DaisyDee (Oct 21, 2005)

The only thing that keeps me oil-free for hours is Bath & Body Works Burdock Root Skin Mattifier.  I think it's about $14 a tubeand the tube lasts for about a month if used daily.  You can apply it both over or under foundation.  This is my HG to stay matte!!


----------



## JunkaLunk (Oct 22, 2005)

LANCOME PURE FOCUS LOTIOIN!

i seriously seriously recommend this.  its 32 dollars but very much worth it.  I live in the desert, very dry weather so my skin just produces more oil.  i only apply it in the morning to my oily areas because my cheap ass wants to make it last hahaha.  if you dont want to buy it right away just try it out at a department store or something and see how it works for the rest of the day.  Sephora sells it as well. 

but good luck.


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Oct 28, 2005)

i am oily as HELL, and most foundations don't even stand a chance lasting the day on my skin, but what really helps is a good foundation primer - the best i've found so far is English Ideas clear.  

for a cheaper alternative, however, Philosophy's the present (the one in the tube) works really well too.


----------



## Isis (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BuyMeLipGloss* 
_i am oily as HELL, and most foundations don't even stand a chance lasting the day on my skin, but what really helps is a good foundation primer - the best i've found so far is English Ideas clear._

 
You're Korean? So is my b/f and his skin was insanelly oily too and he was breaking out so bad Proactive could barelly control it. I got him to change his diet, as in cuting back on fast food, drink less soda, drink more water & green tea. Now his skin is practically normal with maybe the occasional breakout.
I agree though, primers are a deff. great way to matt the skin. If they don't control it entirelly you can always keep a small pack of those blotting papers in your purse. I'm partial to using the Boscia Fresh Blotting Linens. You can get them for 3 different skin types: All Types, oil control for sensitive, & calming and balancing for sensitive skin.


----------



## annestacey (Nov 12, 2005)

i use baby pink's milky base by itself or underneath my makeup to control my oily nose area.  it's about $5 or so on sasa.com.  shipping is really cheap ($6) so i stock up on this stuff like crazy.  i have extreme loyalty to asian skin care products because they're made especially for asian skin.


----------



## adorkable (Nov 13, 2005)

I have been plagued with oily skin since puberty and have tried a million and one oil control products. So far, the one that seems to work the best is the one I started using a couple months ago.

BIORE SHINE CONTROL MOISTURIZER!!!

They actually have a whole line of shine control stuff, but I only use the moisturizer and the mask because I need other products that are for acne instead. If you've tried a million things with no luck, though, give that stuff a try!


----------



## Ariesgirly (Nov 13, 2005)

I have super oily skin too, so I know how frustrating it is finding a product to work. I just bought DDF oil free mattifying moisturizer with SPF15. It really makes my skin less oily & I use Benefit Get Even powder. So far, I really like the way they work together.


----------



## MAKExMExUP (Sep 23, 2007)

I have oily skin as well so I thought that there was NO WAY I'd ever have use for MOISTURIZER! But thanks to skincare tips onlne, I learned that oiliness can be a cause of over-drying. I now use Oil Of Olay moisturizer (with SPF 15) along with a thin layer of Milk of Magnesia under my make-up.


----------



## farra712 (Sep 25, 2007)

I finally found something that is saving my oily life!  I live on the Gulf Coast in Mississippi where the humidity makes it feel like you just walked into a steam room when you go outside and my skin is already oily enough on its own.  I used to get oily only about 20-30 minutes after putting on my makeup, and I could pretty much forget having any makeup on at all by the time I got home from work (other than the mascara all under my greasy eyes!)  I work as an esthetician at a spa here, and we just started using the Eminence organic skincare line.  It is a freaking MIRACLE!  I usually like a gel moisturizer, but they didn't send us any, and I couldn't wait so I bought their Rosehip Whip moisturizer and have been using it for about a week.  It has made an incredible difference!  I have some acne around my jawline that has almost disappeared, which is awesome in itself, but I put my makeup on at 10am, and at 8:50 it is still perfectly in place and I only have the tiniest hint of shine in my tzone and none anywhere else.  I have not blotted or touched up my makeup at all!  Sorry this is so long, but I am just so amazed after trying everything else:  Milk of Mag., biore, mario badescu, origins, mac, b&bw, not to mention several professional lines.  It is a little on the pricey side (but still comparable to department store lines) , but you have to use so little and the quality is so wonderful, it is definitely worth every penny.


----------

